# my red claw crab isn't doing to well



## athf72993 (Feb 24, 2010)

hi, i just bought 2 red claw crabs about 2 weeks ago and they were doing fine. i just had my water checked and everything was good. however, 1 of the crabs just molted 2 days ago and was doing alright until about an hour ago. 2 of her legs fell off and she just ripped off 1 of her claws. why did she do this?
she is still alive so if anyone could give me some info fast, that would be great. 
thanks


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

did you leave the molt inside the tank? almost all types of crustacions (shrimp) and crabs consume the molt because of the need of calcium


----------



## athf72993 (Feb 24, 2010)

they did eat it, and i actually figured out the problem. the other crab attacked her and so she lost the 2 legs and a claw. the other crab then took off 2 more of her legs so shes done to 4 legs and 1 claw. im putting a tank divider in so that this will stop and she wont die.


----------



## Crackbaby84 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have 3 RCC and yesterday 2 of them molted. The other one molted about 3 or 4 weeks ago. None of them even tried to eat their old shell so I took them out (their on display now) the 1st one to molt only had 6 legs and one claw before he molted. Now he is normal. I have them in brackish water. All 3 of them are doing great, active eating and doing their normal mess making in the tank. They have their own tank. I have one male and 2 females. I add this because I know the males will fight each other. Thats why I made sure I got only one male in the tank.


----------

